# Albinoni Op5



## candi (Nov 15, 2014)

help. I'm torn between the version by Collegium Musicum 90 and the one by I Musici. I'm leaning towards 90 because the I Musici sounds more symphonic. Bah, i probably just answered myself.

anyone have ideas on these or other versions? Thanks.


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

I've got both. I'm not sure why you would say I Musici sounds more Symphonic though, they're a chamber group and not a full sized orchestra. 

Anyway, I myself greatly prefer I Musici, but maybe you won't.


----------

